# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Deodorants en borstkanker - Artikel

## Agnes574

Deodorants met aluminium: geen verband met borstkanker

Is er een verband tussen borstkanker en de aluminiumzouten die voorkomen in bijna alle antitranspirante deodorants? Deze vraag spookt door het hoofd van duizenden vrouwen sinds in een onderzoek uit 2004 sprake was van een mogelijk verband. Wetenschappelijk gezien, is dat verband nochtans nooit bewezen. 


De meeste deodorants maken gebruik van aluminiumzouten 

Sinds zij verkrijgbaar zijn, hebben antitranspirante deodorants heel snel een enorm succes gekend op de markt van de cosmetische producten. Zij zijn blijkbaar doeltreffender dan de deodorants die voordien te koop waren. De meeste van die antitranspiratiemiddelen bevatten aluminiumzouten, waardoor minder zweet wordt aangemaakt. Sinds verschillende jaren, heeft een aantal vrouwen nochtans beslist om die producten niet te gebruiken. Zij zijn ervan overtuigd dat de aluminiumzouten in de meeste antitranspirante deodorants een rol spelen bij het ontstaan van borstkanker.


Geen wetenschappelijk verband tussen deodorants en borstkanker 

Wetenschappers hebben nochtans altijd beweerd dat er geen ernstig verband was tussen het aluminium dat in deodorants voorkomt en borstkanker. Dat hebben ze trouwens op verschillende manieren gedaan! Statistisch onderzoek heeft niet kunnen aantonen dat er meer borstkankergevallen waren bij vrouwen die gebruikmaken van deodorants die aluminiumzouten bevatten. Daar komt nog bij dat de natuurlijke werking van het lichaam ons er niet toe aanzet om te denken dat een product van de oksel naar de borst zou kunnen gaan: de lymfatische circulatie gaat eerder van de borst naar de oksel!


Is aluminium slecht voor de gezondheid? 

Als de idee dat aluminium gevaarlijk is, al zo lang meegaat, dan is het waarschijnlijk omdat het metaal vermeld wordt als kankerverwekkend voor de mensen die er door hun werk aan blootgesteld worden. De doses, waaraan wij dagelijks blootgesteld worden  met inbegrip van eventuele deodorants die aluminium bevatten  zijn nochtans onvoldoende om problemen te veroorzaken. Het zijn vooral de grotere aluminiumdeeltjes die gevaarlijk zijn, maar om in de Europese Unie legaal te mogen verkocht worden, mogen deodorants alleen maar kleine aluminiumdeeltjes bevatten.


De keuze van deodorants zonder aluminium 

Hoewel we nu weten dat er geen wetenschappelijk verband bestaat tussen deodorants met aluminium en borstkanker, kunnen we eventueel toch een deodorant kopen dat er geen bevat, al is het maar omdat aluminiumzout het zoveelste synthetische product is, een product dat we zeker niet allemaal nodig hebben. De mate waarin mensen zweten, varieert immers van individu tot individu. Op dit ogenblik is het nog vrij moeilijk om deodorants zonder aluminiumzouten te vinden, maar het is wel mogelijk.



24/06/2008 
Marion Garteiser
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

